# Hello



## Yoshi21 (Jul 28, 2021)

Hello, my name is Grant. I recently picked up a Ankona Shadowcast 18 and can’t wait to get out there fishing.


----------



## Redtail (May 25, 2021)

Welcome Grant,great looking skiff.


----------



## TripleHauler (Jul 11, 2020)

Great looking ride. Let's see some more pictures.


----------



## Yoshi21 (Jul 28, 2021)

Redtail said:


> Welcome Grant,great looking skiff.


 Thanks!


----------



## PT_KNPP22 (Oct 13, 2014)

Welcome! Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Welcome. Good looking skiff.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Welcome aboard. Nice ride, now go get it slimed up!


----------



## chumpwg (Aug 6, 2021)

I like the name Yoshi better, i will call you Yoshi!
Congrats on the shadowcast Yoshi, very jealous.
I plan on the Shadowcast or Native 17 to be my first skiff, let me know how you like it.
simple and minimalist, the way the good Lord intended lol


----------



## Yoshi21 (Jul 28, 2021)

chumpwg said:


> I like the name Yoshi better, i will call you Yoshi!
> Congrats on the shadowcast Yoshi, very jealous.
> I plan on the Shadowcast or Native 17 to be my first skiff, let me know how you like it.
> simple and minimalist, the way the good Lord intended lol


Thanks! The name came from my dog that was laying next to me 🤣 while i was setting up the account. I can't wait to to get out on it soon. the boat is so much nice than the J16 carolina skiff I had back in the day.


----------



## Thomas Nugent (Jul 12, 2020)

Nice ride man let’s see some fish


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

Yoshi21 said:


> Thanks! The name came from my dog that was laying next to me 🤣 while i was setting up the account. I can't wait to to get out on it soon. the boat is so much nice than the J16 carolina skiff I had back in the day.


My buddy had a J16 and we fished the paint off it. Not the prettiest girl at the dance but we had a lot of fun in that boat.


----------



## Yoshi21 (Jul 28, 2021)

spc7669 said:


> My buddy had a J16 and we fished the paint off it. Not the prettiest girl at the dance but we had a lot of fun in that boat.


you can put them to work for sure!


----------



## Atxsalt (Oct 21, 2020)

Welcome. Nice ride!


----------

